# Stadium and Arena Playing surfaces



## veronika (Sep 29, 2006)

*REQUEST-Pitch pictures*

I have a request for all forum posters and I would be very grateful if they could help me out. I am looking to get as many pictures of stadium pitches as possible-but at their very best with a beautiful, regular, elegant or even crazy mowing pattern. The more varied the better and if possible showing as much of the pitch as possible not a close up shot which does not capture the stadium and not a high aerial shot from a helicopter. Sorry about specifics anyway anything you post is highly appreciated and there may be a surprise for the best posted picture!

Here is an example of what I mean.


----------



## veronika (Sep 29, 2006)

Overwhelming response, thanks.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

What about this? 

Gwangyang Stadium in Korea. 
It was built in 1992 and can hold up to 20,000 people. It's the home to Jeonnam Dragons which plays in Korean 1st division(K-League) and renowned for having the finest turf in Korea.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

"_*Wembley stadium is to solve its ongoing pitch problems by installing a portable pitch similar to the one already in place at the rival Millennium stadium. The technology which was originally considered during the design of the stadium has now made a comeback under pressure from authorities embarrassed by the poor playing surface since the stadium opened. It is understood that when the pitch is removed a concrete floor will be revealed allowing the stadium to host any kind of stadium event imaginable without destroying the hallowed turf. After each 'concrete floor' event the pitch would then be re-installed meaning important finals and internationals can be palyed on a perfect surface. However we won't see the new pitch until 2010 as the stadium has to close for one month in January next year to allow for the concrete floor to be constructed."*_

GREAT NEWS!:banana:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

why dont they get a portable special pitch protection system instead of removing the pitch?


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> why dont they get a portable special pitch protection system instead of removing the pitch?


They already have one.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

plasticterminator said:


> They already have one.


and it doesnt work I assume.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

how does this system work?
BTW plasticterminator 
Would you like to open a thread just about pitch / grass?
Looks like you know much about it.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> how does this system work?
> BTW plasticterminator
> Would you like to open a thread just about pitch / grass?
> Looks like you know much about it.


Wembley uses a product called terraflor which is essentially a plastic raised floor tile that only comes into contact with a small percentage of the grass and thus allows the grass underneath to continue breathing and living. It is an excellent product and can still be used in conjunction with a portable pitch. The crux of the problem is when wembley stages motorsport type events which require the grass to be completely buried in either tarmac or soil. Doing this even on top of protective tiles blocks sunlight 100% and stops photosynthesis. This is when the pitch is destroyed and only a removeable pitch such as individual modules (millennium/beijing/athens/moscow) or a complete sliding pitch (like at Veltins arena/sapporo dome for example) become the obvious choice. Pitch protection from tiles is still the best option if an event is say only over 1 or 2 days and is a concert type event- then it makes economic and agronomic sense not to remove the pitch as damage will be minor and just put down the tiles on the grass.

It would be good to have a thread devoted to all playing surface matters, afterall the pitch is the heart and soul of any stadium or arena and its where all the main action takes place!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Start one in the main Stadiums forum then - that's a good idea. You seem to know a lot more than virtually everyone else!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. The new stadium in Cape Town will get a pitch protection system but I doubt it will host motor racing events.


----------



## Wolds Mariner (Dec 31, 2008)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Not really, i think it was always going to be Wembley, just the name gave it soo much weight. Also majority of finals have a London team in them (most of the time) so it makes it easier for Fans. London is the most connected city in the UK also.


As much as Cardiff offered a fabulous alternative venue for finals when Wembley was being rebuilt, getting to Wembley is far, far easier.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

They should've gone for the conveyor belt pitch like the Veltins Arena and the University of Phoenix Stadium.


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

plasticterminator said:


> It would be good to have a thread devoted to all playing surface matters, afterall the pitch is the heart and soul of any stadium or arena and its where all the main action takes place!


^^ You are absolutely correct about this. No matter how beautiful the stadium is, if the pitch is a mess, everything looks to be a mess. A stadium presents itself first and foremost with the pitch inside. The tiles are a good option. We have seen them already at the WC-1994 in the USA in the Pontiax Silverdome. And now we see them more and more and they are a fantastic option.

The sliding pitch might still be better, but for Wembley that is impossible to realise now. I am not sure what is more cost-efficient? The sliding pitch is also expensive to build and maintain. And will cost more space for the stadium to be build.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

EPA001 said:


> ^^ You are absolutely correct about this. No matter how beautiful the stadium is, if the pitch is a mess, everything looks to be a mess. A stadium presents itself first and foremost with the pitch inside. The tiles are a good option. We have seen them already at the WC-1994 in the USA in the Pontiax Silverdome. And now we see them more and more and they are a fantastic option.
> 
> The sliding pitch might still be better, but for Wembley that is impossible to realise now. I am not sure what is more cost-efficient? The sliding pitch is also expensive to build and maintain. And will cost more space for the stadium to be build.


Yes it is widely agreed a full sliding pitch option is best. Only one is currently under construction (zenit st petersburg) and only a handful exist worldwide. There are two fundamental reasons why only a handful exist, its simple space and money. Sliding pitches are incredibly expensive to construct and maintain(main structure not grass). Space well we know that its at a premium for most stadia and not an option in most cases.
As for portable pitches well its a great alternative because yes you need somewhere to store it but that can be within a 20km radius of a stadium often where land is readily avaialble and can be rented. A portable pitch is massively cheaper than a sliding tray construction. Long term a portable pitch costs to take in and out but against construction costs of a sliding tray it stands up.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Will move the post to a new thread just about grass and oicthes.
But what should be the title?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you pitching for ideas or just playing the field?


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> Will move the post to a new thread just about grass and oicthes.
> But what should be the title?


Stadium and Arena Playing surfaces

That way it covers all from natural grass pitch in a football stadium to basketball court in an arena. Or have it more specific-

Stadium and Arena pitches ??


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Can you maybe show some pictures?
Its better to understand


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's a demonstration of the sliding pitch in Phoenix


----------

